
A Magnet Can Change Your Faith in God - mromnia
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/14/this-magnet-could-change-everything-you-think-you-believe.html
======
cs702
Paper:
[http://scan.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2015/09/03/scan...](http://scan.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2015/09/03/scan.nsv107.abstract)

According to the abstract, the researchers "...experimentally decreased both
avowed belief in God and out-group derogation by down-regulating pMFC activity
via transcranial magnetic stimulation. The results provide the first evidence
that group prejudice and religious belief are susceptible to targeted
neuromodulation."

If this is replicable, it's kind of scary.

